
Laser Class removes LaserPerformance as approved builder - pirocks
https://www.sailingscuttlebutt.com/2019/03/27/class-removes-laser-performance-as-approved-builder/
======
bradknowles
I did not expect this article to be about the construction of racing
sailboats.

~~~
Gys
It felt a little out of context to see this on HN, but I have a Laser and
understood it almost immediately. The relation was troubled for a long time
already

